# Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!



## horst--one (13. Dezember 2008)

*Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Hallo

Schaut euch das mal an : Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat
und sagt mal was ihr davon haltet.
Hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat 31014 gibts die auch.

Ich hab noch nie gehört, das man aus Diamanten Wärmeleitpaste macht.
Scheint ja garnicht mal so schlecht zu sein.


Grüße


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Es klingt interessant und ich würde mir gerne einen Test dazu wünschen. 

Eigentlich generell einen Test mal wieder in der PCGH über diverse WLPs.

Diamanten bestehen ja aus Kohlenstoff. Bei synthetischen gehe ich auch mal davon aus, das die daraus zu 99,9% bestehen. 

Daher würde ich schließen, das sich diese WLP sehr gut dazu eignet die Kühlung zu verbessern.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Halte ich für einen Marketinggag. Metalle sind und bleiben die besten Wärmeleiter.


----------



## Genim2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

stimmt nicht Diamant leitet viel besser wärme als Aluminium oder Kupfer oder sogar Silber etc. Diamant leitet mehr als 5mal besser die wärme als Kupfer
edit:
"Wenn man mal was nicht weiß lieber nichts sagen oder "ich weiß es nicht" aber nicht irgendetwas ausdenken was wahrscheinlich dann falsch ist" zitat von Physiklehrer xD


----------



## horst--one (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Ich werde mir demnächst die mal bestellen weil ich verwende zur zeit Liquide Metal (CPU,NB,SB,GPU).
An die Wärmeleitfähigkeit dürfte es denke ich mal nicht rannkommen aber für NB und SB und "für mal schnell zwichendurch" ist die bestimmt nich schlecht wenn die wirklich so gut ist wie die schreiben.


Außerdem kann ich dann sagen: "Ey Alta, guck ich hab bling bling im PC"


----------



## Uziflator (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



horst--one schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst die mal bestellen weil ich verwende zur zeit Liquide Metal (CPU,NB,SB,GPU).
> An die Wärmeleitfähigkeit dürfte es denke ich mal nicht rannkommen aber für NB und SB und "für mal schnell zwichendurch" ist die bestimmt nich schlecht wenn die wirklich so gut ist wie die schreiben.
> 
> 
> Außerdem kann ich dann sagen: "Ey Alta, guck ich hab bling bling im PC"


Silber wär mir aber doch lieber!

Teils uns dann aber die ergebnise mit,oder?


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

also das hab ich bisher gefunden, mal schaun wie der Test hier verlauft und ob die Ergebnisse aus dem Computerbase Forum bestätigt werden

Welche Wärmeleitpaste ist die Beste? - Seite 5 - ForumBase


----------



## Genim2008 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Ne, also denke eh das man nicht allzu hohe Erwartungen an sie stellen sollte. Theoretisch könnte sie halt die beste Paste sein die es gibt. 
Diamant hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 2300 W/m*k,
Silber von 430 W/m*k,
Kupfer von  395 W/m*k
und Aluminium von 220 W/m*k


----------



## Fabian (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

naja wenn die ja so gut wäre wie die werte sagen,dann wäre der kühler der limitierende Faktor


----------



## Masterwana (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Fabian schrieb:


> naja wenn die ja so gut wäre wie die werte sagen,dann wäre der kühler der limitierende Faktor



Dann gibts wohl neue Kühler von Thermalright z.B. True Silver und True Diamond .


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Den True Diamond würde ich dann in meinen PC einbauen. 
Dürfte eigentlich garnicht so schwer herzustellen zu sein wenn man synthetische Diamanten verwendet. 

Ich glaub ich kauf sie mir auch mal und vergleich sie dann mit der MX2.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Der Dudelsack (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

In der WLP ist auch nur syntetischer Diamanten Staub drin


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

naja, ob das jetzt ein synthetischer oder ein "echter" diamant ist, spielt ja nur Preislich eine Rolle


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Mich würde die Korngröße interessieren.

Ein interessantes Produkt ist es allemal. Ich bin mal auf Vergleiche  mit Liquid Metal pro gespannt.


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



> naja, ob das jetzt ein synthetischer oder ein "echter" diamant ist, spielt ja nur Preislich eine Rolle


Versuch mal  Kühlrippen aus echtem Diamant herzustellen. 
Synthetischen kann man direkt in dieser Form pressen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## klefreak (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Versuch mal  Kühlrippen aus echtem Diamant herzustellen.
> Synthetischen kann man direkt in dieser Form pressen.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




der Preis !!!   irgend ein Scheich kann sich sicher den "Stern von Afrika" zu einem Kühler schleifen lassen 

@ topic : bin auch auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Halte ich für einen Marketinggag. Metalle sind und bleiben die besten Wärmeleiter.




So sehe ich das auch. Wobei fuer Standartanwendungen es eh egal ist was man nimmt.


----------



## Shibi (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Wer macht denn schon Standartanwendungen?


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Ich z.B.


----------



## horst--one (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Sorry leute aber nachdem ich sachen gelesen habe wie "versauter kühler" und "rauhe oberfläche hinterlassen..."  werd ich mir das nicht bestellen.

Scheint ja dann doch net so doll zu sein


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Liquid Metal Pad/Pro versaut den Kühler auch...


----------



## BMW M-Power (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Shibi schrieb:


> Den True Diamond würde ich dann in meinen PC einbauen.



Dann kannste echt sagen... Ey alter guck... hab isch bling bling in PC


----------



## Thornscape (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



horst--one schrieb:


> Sorry leute aber nachdem ich sachen gelesen habe wie "versauter kühler" und "rauhe oberfläche hinterlassen..."  werd ich mir das nicht bestellen.
> 
> Scheint ja dann doch net so doll zu sein



Wenn du genauer liest, siehst du aber auch dass der _versaute Kühler_ und die _rauen Oberflächen_ von der Liquid Metal Pro kommen und nicht von dem Diamantenzeugs.
Aber davon ab sprechen die Testergebnisse ja dennoch vollkommen für sich.


----------



## killer89 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Ich würd davon gerne mal nen Test lesen, vllt in der nächsten oder übernächsten PCGH?!? ^^
Sollte ja eigentlich sowas von überzeugen das Zeug 

MfG


----------



## Fabian (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

ich finde irgendwann hört der spass auf,man kann es auch übertreiben
Die Vision von true Diamont wäre gut für eine Studie,aber nicht für den alltagsbetreib geeignet.
Diamant ist zwar das härtteste Material was man kriegen kann,trotzdem kann man einen Diamanten zerschlagen,aufgrund von rissen.

Ich möchte keinen Kühler haben der wenn er kurz an etwas stößt beim einbau eine Lamelle oder so abbricht.
Wie hoch ist denn eigentlich der Marktpreis für 1Kg Syntetischen Diamanten?


----------



## horst--one (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Wenn du genauer liest, siehst du aber auch dass der _versaute Kühler_ und die _rauen Oberflächen_ von der Liquid Metal Pro kommen und nicht von dem Diamantenzeugs.
> Aber davon ab sprechen die Testergebnisse ja dennoch vollkommen für sich.


 
Bei ist nichts versaut vom liquide metal  werder protz noch wakü 
Auch auf dem referenzkühler von meiner 9800GTX hab ichs auch draufgehauen und als ich den gewechselt hab war nichts irgendwie veraut


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



horst--one schrieb:


> Bei ist nichts versaut vom liquide metal  werder protz noch wakü
> Auch auf dem referenzkühler von meiner 9800GTX hab ichs auch draufgehauen und als ich den gewechselt hab war nichts irgendwie veraut



Hast du das Pad genommen, oder die Paste?


----------



## horst--one (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Na die paste!
Das pad soll doch nich so gut sein wie die paste. 
Hab davon auch noch eins rumliegen


----------



## SilentKilla (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Bei mir ist nachher alles wie verschweist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Könnt auch daran liegen, das er dank Wakü nie auf die Temps kommt, die das zeug brauch um sich zu fixieren. Das Zeug brauch nen Burn In


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Diamanten bestehen ja aus Kohlenstoff. Bei synthetischen gehe ich auch mal davon aus, das die daraus zu 99,9% bestehen.



100%, genauso wie die natürlichen - sonst könnte es kein perfekter Kristall werden 



> Daher würde ich schließen, das sich diese WLP sehr gut dazu eignet die Kühlung zu verbessern.



Der Knackpunkt bei Wärmeleitpasten ist nicht das Leiten innerhalb der Partikel, sondern dass aufnehmen und übergeben der Wärme - Kontakt.
(Nicht umsonst ist flüssiges Metall deutlich wirkungsvoller, als Pasten mit Silberpartikeln - dabei hat Silber einen rund 6mal höheren Wärmeleitwert)
Da dürften harte Diamantpartikel eher von Nachteil sein.
Und wenn ich Zeilen wie "enthält Lösungsmittel, 10 Minuten antrocknen" sehe, dann befürchte ich irgendwie eine zweite Arctic CeramBetonique.



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Könnt auch daran liegen, das er dank Wakü nie auf die Temps kommt, die das zeug brauch um sich zu fixieren. Das Zeug brauch nen Burn In



Das Pad braucht nen Burn-In, das normale Liquid Metall ist -tada- flüssig und reines Metall. Auch mit Temperatursteigerungen kann es sich weder besser an Oberflächen anpassen, noch irgendwelche Lösungsmittel abgeben.

Mit Silizium oder Nickel kann es sich eigentlich auch nicht verbinden (macht es bei mir auch irgendwie nach Jahren nicht), aber scheinbar kriegt es gelegentlich doch irgendwer eine Verbindung mit Kühler und zu kühlendem Objekt hin.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. November 2010)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Genim2008 schrieb:


> Ne, also denke eh das man nicht allzu hohe Erwartungen an sie stellen sollte. Theoretisch könnte sie halt die beste Paste sein die es gibt.
> Diamant hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 2300 W/m*k,
> Silber von 430 W/m*k,
> Kupfer von  395 W/m*k
> und Aluminium von 220 W/m*k



Habe diese Paste bei meinem gesamten System verwendet. NB SB SpawA CPU und Graka. Zum auftragen echt kacke (wie Knete). Die Temps vielleicht 1-2'C besser als vorher mit Industrie-Paste.


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*

Kuck mal aufs Datum ^^


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

*AW: Diamant Wärmeleitpaste ??!!*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Kuck mal aufs Datum ^^



...und darum machen wir das gute Stück auch mal zu. Wer es aktuell mag, der schaue doch einfach mal bei der Wärmeleitpasten-Aktion von PC-Cooling vorbei.


----------

